# giá lăn bánh xe tải hyundai hôm nay



## xetaidothanhcom (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Báo giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai các sản phẩm mới nhất trong tháng 7/2021. Hyundai Miền Bắc chuyên bán xe tải Hyundai nhập khẩu và lắp ráp chính hãng. Giá xe tải Hyundai năm 2021 cạnh tranh. Hỗ trợ nhiều chương trình giảm giá, khuyến mại hấp dẫn. Chi tiết xem dưới đây



Báo giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai mới nhất
Báo giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai mới nhất năm 2021. Liên hệ : 0984 085 899


Báo giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai các sản phẩm mới nhất 2021
Xe tải Hyundai luôn là một thương hiệu lớn nổi tiếng trên Thế Giới. Tại thị trường trong nước, xe ô tô tải Hyundai được đánh giá bền bỉ, mạnh mẽ. Đây chính là nền tảng để khách hàng tin tưởng và lựa chọn.

Trong năm 2021, với sự chuyển biến kinh tế do đại dịch Covid gây ra. Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai cũng có nhiều thay đổi. Nhưng điều này, không hề ảnh hưởng tới doanh số bán xe Hyundai tại các Đại lý. Các mẫu mã, sản phẩm Hyundai 1.5 tấn, Hyundai 2.5 tấn, Hyundai 3.5 tấn, Hyundai 5 tấn, Hyundai 7 tấn... lần lượt được ra mắt, và cho tới tay người tiêu dùng. 

Quý khách đang cần báo giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai để có thể cân đối tài chính. Chuẩn bị đầu tư mua cho mình một chiếc Hyundai của tập đoàn Hyundai Thành Công. Chúng tôi hiểu được điều mà quý khách cần, và dưới đây là báo giá lăn bánh các sản phẩm xe tải Hyundai mới nhất. 

Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai H150 ( tải trọng 1.5 tấn )
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai H150 thùng bạt
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai H150 thùng bạt 410.000.000 VND. Liên hệ : 0984 085 899


Xe tải Hyundai H150 là chiếc xe nâng cấp từ Porter H100 nhập khẩu trước đây. Sự cải tiến đáng kể về động cơ và tải trọng. Nhưng không vì thế mà thay đổi hình dáng, kích thước thùng hàng. Lựa chọn mua xe Hyundai H150 sẽ là hoàn hảo nếu quý khách vận chuyển hàng hóa vào thành phố hoặc các vùng nông thôn.

Giá lăn bánh xe Hyundai H150 phù hợp và cạnh tranh với nhiều chiếc xe cùng phân khúc như Kia K200 do Thaco lắp ráp. 

Giá lăn bánh Hyundai H150 thùng lửng : 405.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai H150 thùng mui bạt : 410.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai H150 thùng kín inox : 415.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai H150 thùng composite : 423.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai H150 thùng đông lạnh : 550.000.000 VND
Chương trình khuyến mại khi mua xe Hyundai H150 thời điểm này
Quý khách mua xe Hyundai H150 trong tháng này, được hưởng những chính sách khuyến mại hấp dẫn từ phía công ty chúng tôi : Tặng 1 bộ ốp larang xe, bọc vô lăng lái, dán kính, trải sàn, nước hoa...Chi tiết chương trình khuyến mại này. Quý khách xem tại đây. 


Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai N250 thùng dài 3m7 ( tải trọng 2.5 tấn )
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai N250 thùng bạt
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai N250 thùng bạt 535.000.000 VND. Liên hệ : 0984 085 899


Xe tải Hyundai N250 nằm trong phân khúc tải trọng 2.5 tấn. Chiếc xe được ra mắt thị trường từ năm 2018. Cơn sốt xe tải 2.5 tấn thùng dài 3,7m chưa bao giờ có dấu hiệu giảm xuống. Ưu điểm chiếc xe tải này chính là chiếc thùng ngắn. Xe có thể vận hành ở mọi điều kiện địa hình chật hẹp. 

Giá lăn bánh xe Hyundai N250 so với Kia K250 là tương đối cao. Nhưng chất lượng lắp ráp, linh kiện đồng bộ hơn người " anh em " cùng phân khúc. Chính vì lẽ đó mà khách hàng vẫn tin tưởng và lựa chọn chiếc xe này. 

Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250 thùng lửng : 528.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250 thùng mui bạt : 535.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250 thùng kín inox : 540.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250 thùng đông lạnh : 690.000.000 VND
Chương trình khuyến mại khi mua xe Hyundai N250 trong tháng này
Mua xe Hyundai N250 trong tháng này sẽ được hưởng chương trình khuyến mại duy nhất tại Hyundai Miền Bắc. Nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn, lễ bốc thăm du lịch Hàn Quốc hè này. Khuyến mại : Tặng ngay 1 năm bảo hiểm TNDS, 1 phiếu thay dầu máy, 1 bộ cốc lọc dầu.... Chi tiết chương trình khuyến mại, quý khách xem tại đây . 


Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai N250SL thùng dài 4m3 ( tải trọng 2.5 tấn )
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai N250SL thùng kín
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai N250SL thùng kín 552.000.000. Liên hệ : 0984 085 899


Hyundai N250SL phát triển dựa trên nền xe tải Hyundai N250 ra mắt trước đó. Chiếc xe tải 2,5 tấn này phục vụ nhu cầu quý khách cần thùng dài. Với ưu điểm thùng dài 4m3, tương đương với Hyundai HD65 trước đây. Quý khách có thể chuyên chở một khối lượng hàng hóa cồng kềnh một cách nhanh chóng. 

Giá lăn bánh xe Hyundai N250SL nhỉnh hơn đôi chút so với bản ngắn. Ngoài ra, thì chiếc xe tải này không có gì thay đổi so với phiên bản cũ. Dưới đây là báo giá lăn bánh chiếc xe này. 

Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250SL thùng lửng : 540.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250SL thùng bạt : 548.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250SL thùng kín : 552.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai N250SL thùng đông lạnh : 704.000.000 VND

Chương trình khuyến mại khi mua xe Hyundai N250SL 
Hyundai Miền Bắc hiện đang chạy chương trình khuyến mại khi mua xe Hyundai N250SL trong tháng này với các chương trình sau. Khuyến mại : Tặng 01 năm bảo hiểm thân vỏ, Miễn phí thay dầu động cơ 3 lần gần nhất....Chi tiết quý khách xem tại đây. 


Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai 75S thùng dài 4.5m ( tải trọng 3.5 tấn )
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai 75s thùng kín
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai 75s thùng kín 730.000.000. Liên hệ : 0984 085 899


Hyundai 75S một chiếc xe tải nằm trong phân khúc 3.5 tấn đến 4 tấn. Sự khác biệt so với những phần còn lại của xe tải nhẹ. Xe tải Hyundai 75s sở hữu ngoại hình giống xe nội địa Gold Hàn quốc. Phục vụ nhu cầu chỉ cần tải trọng 3,5 tấn để bằng B2 chạy. Hyundai Mighty 75s chiếm được một thị phần nhỏ trong thị trường xe tải Việt Nam. 

Giá lăn bánh xe Hyundai 75s khá cao so với tải trọng chính nó mang lại. Điều này kén chọn người dùng chỉ cần tải trọng thấp nhưng công suất hoạt động xe lớn. 

Giá lăn bánh Hyundai 75s thùng lửng : 718.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai 75s thùng mui bạt : 725.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai 75s thùng kín inox : 730.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai 75s thùng đông lạnh : 920.000.000 VND
Chương trình khuyến mại khi mua xe Hyundai 75S

Tặng ngay 1 bộ camera lùi tích hợp camera hành trình khi quý khách mua xe Hyundai 75s. Đây là chương trình khá hấp dẫn thúc đẩy doanh số khi quý khách lựa chọn chúng tôi làm đối tác. Để tìm hiểu và tham khảo quý khách xem ngay tại đây. 


Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai EX6 thùng dài 5m ( tải trọng 5 tấn )
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai EX6 thùng bạt
Giá lăn bánh xe tải Hyundai EX6 thùng bạt 756.000.000 VND. Liên hệ : 0984 085 899


Một trong những chiếc xe được chào đón nằm trong phân khúc tải trọng 5 tấn. Hyundai EX6 ra thị trường hơi muộn so với những sản phẩm xe tải thế hệ mới cabin đầu vuông. Lựa chọn xe tải EX6 quý khách sở hữu các tính năng hiện đại nhất, như các mẫu xe du lịch tầm trung. 

Giá lăn bánh xe Hyundai EX6 được đánh giá phù hợp với nền kinh tế đa số khách hàng làm vận tải vừa và nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, vì đây là chiếc xe mới ra mắt nên chưa nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn và tìm hiểu. 

Giá lăn bánh Hyundai EX6 thùng lửng : 750.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai EX6 thùng mui bạt : 756.000.000 VND
Giá lăn bánh Hyundai EX6 thùng kín : 760.000.000 VND
Chương trình khuyến mại khi mua xe Hyundai EX6 
Xe Hyundai EX6 mới được đưa ra thị trường nên chương trình khuyến mại, hỗ trợ giá bán cho khách hàng sử dụng vô cùng hấp dẫn. Tặng ngay : 100% lệ phí trước bạ, 01 bộ camera lùi tích hợp hành trình. Để tham gia chương trình khuyến mại, quý khách xem ngay ở đây . 





Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Trương Đại Đồng
Sales Manager
Hotline: 0984 085 899
Add: Nguyễn Văn Linh, Long Biên, Hà Nội
         Ngọc Hồi, Thanh Trì, Hà Nội
          Email: truongdongmotor@gmail.com


----------



## Đất Hòa Xuân (7 Tháng bảy 2021)

huynh dai tuscion có bản mới chưa


----------

